# 3 Days Till Hatching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

God talk about getting all clucky!!!!

I have 8 Silver Dorking Due to hatch on Tuesday!!!!

Then on Thursday I have 7 Cream Crested Legbars, 2 Lakenvelders and 3 Bantam Leghorns! 

All developing very well and have been avidly watching a checking. 

Watching them developing inside the eggs with the aid of a special light. The kids have enjoyed it so much but Beren more so cause of the Legbars being his.


Other incubator has various stages in as I take them out when nearing hatching date and they go into the hatcher as humdity needs to be higher and temp slightly lower to aid hatching.


Such an exciting time for me and I hope that on Wednesday I'll be able to post pics of my first hatch of this year.

Be my luck that if all 8 Dorkings hatch, I'll have all cocks lol But least them and the legbars are auto sexing, which means that from hatch the males and females are marked differently so I'll know. Which is good where the legbars are concerned as I want to keep a cock coming from the best coloured egg, so I can ring the chicks and log details down at hatch and keep a bit of the shell for future ref on egg colour.

I hope to hear the cheaping of chicks very soon!!!!!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I'll have all cocks!!


talk about dominatrix


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> talk about dominatrix


 
Well, last year I hatched 5 silver Dorkings and all 5 were Cocks lol

Still they were proper little mummies boys lol

:whistling2: And in true Dominatrix style 
I ate them!:whip:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Forgot to add that I got my first egg today off my Trio of Double Laced Barnevelders!!! I was squealling like a nutter going back up to the house! lol

Saving them up to fertility test them in the incubator and hopefull have my own first home bred chicks!


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Forgot to add that I got my first egg today off my Trio of Double Laced Barnevelders!!! I was squealling like a nutter going back up to the house! lol
> 
> Saving them up to fertility test them in the incubator and hopefull have my own first home bred chicks!


Youre like me!!! ~i came running in all muddy from my back garden tis morn waking up my oh to say" weve got an egg!!!"~im going to eat mine tho!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


I have 4 Silver Dorkings Pipping out at the moment and the other 4 eggs rolling around!!!!!!!!!!!


Chicks by morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad both of you are getting eggs! All mine have gone on strike! pfft!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Glad both of you are getting eggs! All mine have gone on strike! pfft!


 
Getting eggs? lol I have had 2 in the last fortnight! :lol2: both laid yesterday lol

1 fer eating of my 22 layers and 1 barnevelder egg from my breeding pen lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great news!! But no pekins??!!? LOL!! We should be breeding pekins in the summer!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

aww, good luck hun!

only had hens when i had chickens
but cousins have breeding chooks
and was so sweet watching them hatch
little egg tooth and all hehe ! xxxxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

elliottreed said:


> aww, good luck hun!
> 
> *only had hens when i had chickens*
> but cousins have breeding chooks
> ...


 
ehhhh????


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

wasn't allowed a cock as the neighbours complained 
xxx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Arrhhh you ment you could 'Only keep hens when you kept Chickens as you weren't allowed Cocks.' Rather than the grammatical error of saying 'Only had hens when I had Chickens' lol 

Just been to check and have 2 lovely fat Silver Dorkings Sat cheaping away the momemt I checked. Other 6 all still working their way out.

Earlier this evening.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

sorry  am not very good with grammar


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Chicks just hatched and not fluffed up yet.










Once fluffed up I'll know who is male and female cause I plan to keep a cock and call him Bob Kelso! What with Dorkings having an extra toe which sticks out like a thumb! lol

'Who has 2 Thumbs and dosen't give a cluck!'

Yup, Bob Kelso!!!

2 out, 6 to go!!!! Fingers all crossed!!

Then have 7 Cream Crested Legbars, 3 Bantam Leghorns and 2 Lakenvelders due in 2 days!!!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hehe what a fab name 
they look very sweet! congrats! xxxx


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

awwww i want to see baby chicks:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

They're lovely, my 8 year thought they were "be-oo-ti-fuuuuullllllll"!

Jo


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, Got up and got 5 Chicks fully hatched now. 3 Still to go so fingers crossed!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Number 6 just hatching in top left hand corner.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

God Pimps they are so cute:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Number 6 just hatching in top left hand corner.


PIMPS!! ARGHHH DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS! LOL


they're great! How many cream legbars do you plan to keep? ive always wanted a few legbas to add to the collection!! :whistling2:

love them!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> PIMPS!! ARGHHH DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS! LOL
> 
> 
> they're great! How many cream legbars do you plan to keep? ive always wanted a few legbas to add to the collection!! :whistling2:
> ...


 
That'll all depend on how many females I have hatch lol got 7 Eggs due on Wed/Thursday. Most likely be keeping all the females but If I am lucky enough to get a load of females and a couple of males I'm sure I could be talked into letting you have a pair lol

The Silver Dorkings, again, depends once they have fluffed up what I have out of the 8 in hens and cocks. want to keep all the females and at least 1 or 2 cocks.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> That'll all depend on how many females I have hatch lol got 7 Eggs due on Wed/Thursday. Most likely be keeping all the females but If I am lucky enough to get a load of females and a couple of males I'm sure I could be talked into letting you have a pair lol
> 
> The Silver Dorkings, again, depends once they have fluffed up what I have out of the 8 in hens and cocks. want to keep all the females and at least 1 or 2 cocks.


Eee thankyou, what will you be doing with surplus males? nomnomnom? or culling as chicks to save on feed and that? Hm... How to get to you aswell! I think im going to Cat and Dittas sometime so I suppose if your not too far i could pick up then?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Eee thankyou, what will you be doing with surplus males? nomnomnom? or culling as chicks to save on feed and that? Hm... How to get to you aswell! I think im going to Cat and Dittas sometime so I suppose if your not too far i could pick up then?


 
Nomnomnom! lol Dorkings are a tastey breed lol
I only cull chicks if they have something wrong with them. I'd hate to cull one health Cock and not know wether that one could have been the best marked show bird lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Nomnomnom! lol Dorkings are a tastey breed lol
> I only cull chicks if they have something wrong with them. I'd hate to cull one health Cock and not know wether that one could have been the best marked show bird lol


Im with you on that one, with my naked necks its alot easier though, you cant show them and i try not to breed from them when they have any feathers on there necks, obviously you can tell when there babies if they will have so i sometimes cull them when there first born, it just saves on feed costs and brooder space! 
I ran a few on this year to eat, was thinking of crossing a naked neck cock with a hubbard quick growing meat bird type, would be gourjous meat with minimal plucking and fast growing.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Number 6 just hatching in top left hand corner.


congratulations :2thumb: i think you have the same incubator as me let me know if you ever want the automatic egg turner for it 
you done a great job real cute:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

**is laughin uncontrollably**







laura we must come to see them!! i desperately want some polish and some silver laced seabreights so if anyone knows where i can get some lemme knowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **is laughin uncontrollably**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha, about the lauging uncontrollably bit btw!:whistling2:

Do you have an incubator? you can get eggs off of ebay, or try the Pekinbantams forum, theyll more than likely be able to help you out for birds in your area!:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Haha, about the lauging uncontrollably bit btw!:whistling2:
> 
> Do you have an incubator? you can get eggs off of ebay, or try the Pekinbantams forum, theyll more than likely be able to help you out for birds in your area!:2thumb:


 
i dont have an incubator no, but i could get one, can you link me hunni to somewhere sellin seabreight eggs, polish eggs and somewhere to get an incubator??

give ya summet to do teehee, can you pm it me all

cant do it right now cos im at work n not meant to be here

soo byeeeeeeee xxx


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

awwwww dont laugh they are well cute i hatched duckies before and they they are on a farm in kilsby now they are huge!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Heres an ad Cat:2thumb: Also check out www.birdtrader.co.uk loads of ads there under poultry

*Category:* *Poultry * *Breed:* *Polish * *Colour:* *golden polish * *Age:* *28wks * *Price:* *£40 * *Country:* *UK * *Region:* *Lancashire * *Advertiser Status :* *Trade * *Telephone:* *07749138964 *


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I know a few people selling Polish. I'd have them myself if I could drive lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Heres another forum i use thats specifically for Poultry, i know people on there keep polish aswell as sebrights and im sure theyll help you out!

PekinBantams.com :: Index


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup, I'm on that forum.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Yup, I'm on that forum.


ARE YOU! Who are you on it! Lol, It was my first ever forum


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking like I have 50:50! 4 boys and 4 girls! keeping all 4 girls and 1 or 2 boys. other 2 will be dinners as Dorkings are very tastey. that is unless another breeder is in need of a cock and they make the grade!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

All fluffed up and the sex's are in!

2 Boys and 6 girls so I'm keeping them all!!!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Youve had good luck then, again!:Na_Na_Na_Na: Well done and remember pics as they progress!:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOO Yes, def!

The 2 Boys are Bob Kelso and Dr Cox. The 6 Girls are Jordan, Carla, Dorian, Elliot, Laverne and Molly.

The Scrubs Silver Dorkings!!!!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww nice chicks i should realy get my bator out and ready to buy in some eggs unless cat wants to buy it lol :whistling2:

also cat i used to have lots of sebrights 

ps i was sebrightmad on the pekin bantam forum lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Now I'm on pins again!!!!!!! lol

Got 7 Cream Crested Legbars, 3 Bantam Leghorns and 2 Lakenvelders due to hatch today!!!!! 

Keep going up and checking lol and most likely nowt will happen till the early hours lol

I have candled them and all 12 eggs have movement in one way or another so fingers, toes and everything else crossed.

Then got another batch of eggs ready to go in the incubator, Rare rare Silver Spangled Thuringian Bantams! (Thϋringer Barthϋhnner) So they are going in tonight.

Others to move out into the hatcher once those 12 have hatched aswell.
But I'll keep you all posted as we go along lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Pimperella said:


>


Oh my gosh! that is the cutest chick I think I have ever seen! :flrt:

Do you have a lot of land to keep all your chickens on Pimp? I wanted to take in a few ex-battery hens, but may wait till we have moved house as I wouldnt want to upset them by moving them again in 6 months time, Ive never had chickens before so still doing some research


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> Oh my gosh! that is the cutest chick I think I have ever seen! :flrt:
> 
> Do you have a lot of land to keep all your chickens on Pimp? I wanted to take in a few ex-battery hens, but may wait till we have moved house as I wouldnt want to upset them by moving them again in 6 months time, Ive never had chickens before so still doing some research


 
Yes I have a fair bit of Garden It's true. lol

Chickens are pretty good at timewasting btw. You'll find yourself stood just watching them for hours on end lol
They move pretty well to be honest. But one thing to remember, always buy a house that is twice the size for the amount you are planning on getting, because YOU WILL end up getting more than you first planned lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are lovely!!!  Am watching scrubs now, as well *lol*


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Yes I have a fair bit of Garden It's true. lol
> 
> Chickens are pretty good at timewasting btw. You'll find yourself stood just watching them for hours on end lol
> They move pretty well to be honest. But one thing to remember, always buy a house that is twice the size for the amount you are planning on getting, because YOU WILL end up getting more than you first planned lol


lmao, well were looking at at least a couple of acres as I want to raise my own food (chickens, pigs, possibly goats) and have a couple of horses. Lol Yeah I used to love sitting and watching my dads chickens for hours running about in his 4 acre field chasing his rotweiller lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just had Jabba the Cluck sat on one of the rabbit hutches, staring in the kitchen window. Telling me to get my back side in gear as he wants his dinner lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At The Sanctuary we have lots of various chickens and cockerels but one special hen is soooooo tame. She sleeps in the cat bed in the porch and clucks away to you and loves being stroked. Cant have any where I live now but if I ever get chance to move I would most def have some. Pimps dont forget more photos as they all hatch. Sophie got so excited about her hat when I showed her the pic and said to Thankyou when I came on here.:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, 2 Lakenvelders are pipping, 2 Bantam leghorns pipping, 2 Legbars about to pip. 1 Bantam leghorn dead in shell. 5 legbars not moving so will have to wait to see if will hatch or dead in shell.

Goes both ways this hatching lark.

Just bloody happy I have 2 cocks and 6 hens in my Silver Dorkings what with being a rare breed. They were very important as I seriously wanted a breeding group of those.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor chickes...  I had 6 aylesbury eggs and only two made it...


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Any that don't make it 'Baby' and 'Serj' will be more than happy to have.

Baby and Serj being my 2 6ft corns.

So nowt is wasted even tho it p***es me off cause I'd far rather have live chicks.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:notworthy:


Pimperella said:


> YOU WILL end up getting more than you first planned lol


 
WORDS OF WISDOM


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> 
> WORDS OF WISDOM


 
Ain't it just! lol


Last year I said to hubby

'I just want a few layers'


yer right!

so got a few layers. 2 welsummers, silkie/pekin cross broody, naked neck and a Polish Cockeral (oohh yer, I said no cocks aswell lol)

Then along came 2 more welsummers that were rescues from a guy who died and they were left on his allotment.

Then came a few more.

and a few more.

and then came the hatching eggs.

And now

Trio of Barnevelders
Trio of Buff Orpington and 2 cocks who are awaiting the 4 girls I have ordered.
Trio of Marans
2 pairs of Cream Crested Legbars
Trio of Chamois Polands

RIR bantam hen, Silver laced Wayndotte Hen, Silver Sussex Hen, some RIR crosses, 5 Poulet meat hens, 2 LF Brown Leghorn hens, splash Maran hen, 
light sussex x french maran cock, Buff orp x maran cock.
8 silver dorking chicks

more chicks hatching and eggs incubating

so about 60 chickens and growing! lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Just had 2 Lakenvelder Chicks hatch, 1 bantam leghorn (looks like either blue or lavender!) all hatch.

1 Bantam leghorn half out, 2 Legbars working their way out, another 5 legbars not yet pipped!

ooooooooooooooooooooo I love this hatching lark!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Just had 2 Lakenvelder Chicks hatch, 1 bantam leghorn (looks like either blue or lavender!) all hatch.
> 
> 1 Bantam leghorn half out, 2 Legbars working their way out, another 5 legbars not yet pipped!
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooo I love this hatching lark!!!!!!!


 
2 Lakenvelders, 2 Bantam Leghorns (look like lavender/Blues aswell!) and 4 Cream Crested Legbars! (2 cocks and 2 hens)
3 more Legbar eggs to go!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> 2 Lakenvelders, 2 Bantam Leghorns (look like lavender/Blues aswell!) and 4 Cream Crested Legbars! (2 cocks and 2 hens)
> 3 more Legbar eggs to go!


Ooooh how exciting :flrt:I demand piccys!! I wanna see chicks :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> Ooooh how exciting :flrt:I demand piccys!! I wanna see chicks :lol2:


 Give me a mo, I'll go get some. Got Cat demanding them aswell lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Give me a mo, I'll go get some. Got Cat demanding them aswell lol


*Waits patiently* :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lakenvelders









Dorkings, Lakenvelders and 1 Bantam Leghorn!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Awwww how cute. What are legbars like to keep????


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My Daughter Alex and a Lakenvelder Chick









2 Lakenvelders, 2 bantam Leghorns and 3 Legbars
(the male legbars have white spots on there heads, the female is typical wild chick colour with bold striped markings.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh My Gawd! I think ive become broody for some chicks lol :flrt:They are so adorable!
I cant wait till I can get some :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

2 Legbars. Both girls, One just hatched and one with beak sticking out!
and the last 2 legbar eggs to hatch.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Awwww how cute. What are legbars like to keep????


 
Well, I personally adore legbars. I have found them to be very affectionate and tame. Others have said they can be flighty. But since as ours are home hatched and really mollycoddled by me and the kids they end up being super tame, and of course lay lovely greeny blue eggs.

My son is 5, has Autism and adores Legbars. We have the Cream Crested Legbars as apposed to the hybrid style mass layers like the cotswald one which come in various colours. But Cream Crested Legbars are a standard colour. We tend to like the pure breeds.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Well, I personally adore legbars. I have found them to be very affectionate and tame. Others have said they can be flighty. But since as ours are home hatched and really mollycoddled by me and the kids they end up being super tame, and of course lay lovely greeny blue eggs.
> 
> My son is 5, has Autism and adores Legbars. We have the Cream Crested Legbars as apposed to the hybrid style mass layers like the cotswald one which come in various colours. But Cream Crested Legbars are a standard colour. We tend to like the pure breeds.


My mum really likes these and the Suffolks so when i get her a coop i would love to get her a trio of either but just stuck on which ones 2 get.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> My mum really likes these and the *Suffolks* so when i get her a coop i would love to get her a trio of either but just stuck on which ones 2 get.


 
You mean Sussex?

I have 4 Light Sussex eggs due to hatch next week.

we have a silver sussex hen and god she is a gobby bird lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we wanna see your chickkkkkiiiessssss!! **stomps feet**


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> You mean Sussex?
> 
> I have 4 Light Sussex eggs due to hatch next week.
> 
> we have a silver sussex hen and god she is a gobby bird lol


Ooooops yea they are the ones im on about. I know nothing about chickens lols except the lady i used to work for was obcessed with them.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we wanna see your chickkkkkiiiessssss!! **stomps feet**


 
You know where I live! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> You know where I live! :lol2:


i know but we busy bees!! might be able to get over at the weekend


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol


Well, In typical fashion, after having 2 cocks and 5 hens in the dorkings. I have 2 Hens and 5 Cocks in the Cream Crested Legbars! lol

Keeping both the hens and we'll run on the boys in the growers pen. If one happens to be a really good quality cock then it'll stay but looks like we have a few cocks to run on for the pot lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Well, In typical fashion, after having 2 cocks and 5 hens in the dorkings. I have 2 Hens and 5 Cocks in the Cream Crested Legbars! lol
> ...


Sorry, long night no sleep. 3 hens and 4 cocks lol thought i saw a white spot on back of last one hatching head, turned out it was me seeing things and it's a hen lol yay!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oo thats not too bad with the legbars, nearly even! Youll have to keep us updated with pictures and stories!!:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP!!!!!!!!!


:lol2: You should have seen my son today. I was talkin with hubby in the bathroom while washing my hands and didn't notice beren come in and sit on the loo. There's me saying 3 hens and 4 cocks. And hubby asking if the spare cocks where going to the snakes and me saying nar, you never know which ones going to be that perfect cock bird for breeding. Him saying aye, suppose we can rear them on and eat the ones we arn't keeping.

Then Beren while sat on the loo shouting 'Your not having any! Eat yer own!!!!!! Their my Legbars!!!! :lol2:

Bless him. With him we will end up with a flock of cocks lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont ya just love kids:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww... What a lovely boy!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, The Legbars are all his lol

Just having to explain the reasons why having 6 cocks and 5 hens is not a happy group. He just said 'Buy me more hens then!' 

arhhhhh little love. So I am lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The world is so simple to a child... What makes them gorgeous, I think.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

So far just had 4 out of 4 light Sussex chicks hatch. 

So now have 
2:5 Silver Grey Dorkings 
4:2 Cream Crested Legbars 
0:0:2 Bantam Leghorns 
0:0:2 Lakenvelders 
0:0:4 Light Sussex 

got 5 Nankin Eggs due on Tuesday/Wednesday. 
11 Buff Orpington Eggs, 4 White Silkies and 3 Americanas due on Friday. 

Then 3 CC Lebars, 3 Chamois Polish and 5 white Silkies due week on wednesday. 

Then others just gone in. 
. 

Hubby is outside in the snow building me a super huge Brooder .


Picking up 4 Legbar hens and a 3rd in Championship show Cock tomorrow!


----------

